# DR aggraved by existential thoughts



## lea (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi ,
When i was only 8, i wondered what was before the big bang. At this age, it scared me but not more than that. 
When i was 13, i thought about it again, very very deeply,and had a huge panick attack. Im now 16 and ever since this panick attack its been huge ups and downs that last months. My DR is triggered by existential thoughts like what was there before the big bang? Nothing?! Thats impossible! The fact its impossible just makes the world seem UNREAL. Some people answer those questions with God. But if god created the world, who created him? I also freak out to the fact we were once one SINGLE CELL and now were millions of humans that can THINK and have a brain!!!. When im in class look around me it just seems so crazy. These fast became intrusive/obsessive thoughts that i cant stop thinking about; i always have to go to the very end of my thought even tho it makes it worse. Im just so sick of it. I could be living an awesome moment and wondering if its even real... please help me..


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

You are stuck in a cycle...... a very bad one.

Learn this...

Extersential thoughts can not be answered with another one. Anxiety is a loop, if your DP is stuck on them, you need to distract yourself and move on, you can think of all these things when you feel better, now is not the time to think about them.

I usually write a lot on this forum, but this comes down to distraction, distraction, distraction, break that loop, get rid of it, it takes practice, but if you don't, it will go round in circles for as long as you let it..... also this answers it better:

https://www.quora.com/I-am-having-an-existential-crisis-The-realization-of-my-mortality-insignificance-and-imminent-death-has-me-paralyzed-I-am-in-graduate-school-What-do-I-do

Read the top rated comment, spot on... £150 15 minute Physiology lesson for free, take it in, then get rid of it..


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I had similar issues starting at that age. I figured out that Santa Claus was fake. Then I realized that God and religion were also fake, but adults pretended it was real. WTF is that all about? But pain is real, and pleasure is real. My life consists of avoiding pain, and seeking enjoyment.

I'm satisfied not knowing the answers to the big questions and comforted by the fact that no one else has the answers either. Plus, in 100 years, it will have made no difference.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

CK1 said:


> You are stuck in a cycle...... a very bad one.
> 
> Learn this...
> 
> ...


That's a great link and explanation CK1


----------

